# Best Advice on Giving Bones



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been searching online for tips about supplementing a 5 star kibble with raw bones/raw meaty bones to try to figure out the best approach for Dulcie.

Like most dogs, she loves raw food and like many humans, it isn't something that I can actually provide as a full time diet. However, I really do want her to have the beneficial dental effects of bones.

She had done well with chicken wings when younger. However, as she got older I was concerned that she was eating them up too quickly, possibly not chewing the bones thoroughly enough anymore and swallowing bony bits whole. So I decided to stop the wings and look for other possibilities.

I switched to drumsticks and small leg quarters. Eventually, though, I came to the conclusion that most chicken pieces were just too easy to swallow in large bony bits, now that Dulcie is so accustomed to them.

I switched to turkey necks, but have read a lot of conflicting articles on these. 

We have had marrow bones - which I have only used as a treat and not a small meal.

So PF, I really need help! What is the best advice for supplementing a mainly kibble fed dog with some raw bones with the primary aim of providing dental support? Dulcie has issues with buildup on her teeth, in spite of brushing and I have noticed that they are better with chewing on bones or rawhides. I'd like to move away from the rawhides (again due to conflicting advice on them) and stick to raw bones or raw meaty bones.

Best options?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no problem feeding raw chicken legs thighs wings etc to Molly as she chews everything well. But once in a while I do want to give her a change, so I looked into rib bones as I know they are softer.............with it being summer both pork and beef spare ribs are often on sale so Molly is loving them!! Raw not cooked of course!!!! I do prefer the beef because of fat content though!
Here's what said about ribs:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not bones, but have done wonders for Lily's teeth, buffalo ears and salmon skins. Both Lily and Peeves get about two buffalo ears and two pieces of salmon skin each week. I have also given them to Javelin. I give him his ear at the same time as Lily and Peeves and take it from him when they finish theirs. For the salmon skins I buy them whole and then cut pieces for them and just make Javelin's smaller than theirs so he finishes about the same time they finish their bigger pieces.

Lily never had tartar or much of any dental issue other than stains on her back teeth. The ears and skins have cleaned those away. I buy them online.

I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Lily, the skins I see locally are dried, rolled up skins that Oliver likes, but I'm not sure that do anything for his teeth. They are stored open air.

Sometimes I see more of a full skin that's still sort of soft and it's packaged in plastic to keep the air out.

Can you please clarify or give a link to what you buy? Ol's teeth need this.

Nifty, it's not meat or bone, but I had a dog years ago whose teeth needed the chewing, and raw carrots worked great for her. So I do give Oliver a well scrubbed and washed organic carrot now and then, usually peeled so it's not bitter. This time of year they may be so fresh peeling might not be needed, just washing.

I want to check out those rib pieces which are cartilage that MollyMuiMa posted. Oliver would love that!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar and others, here you go on the salmon skins Abel Pet Supply ? Salmon Skins (Whole) and buffalo ears [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Bingo-Lo-Buffalo-Ears-Natural-Count/dp/B004UMJJ2E[/ame].

The salmon skins are packaged but not air tight. The buffalo ears are wrapped individually (which I actually find sort of silly). I like the buffalo ears since they aren't greasy.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, Lily. Sure helps to get the visuals on those products.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i used to be able to get baked forever veal neck bones. the owner of the pet store i patronized used to import them from new zealand. they were cut thin and for the longest time my dogs had the cleanest teeth. but then i moved and they were no longer available to me. the salmon skins look excellent.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for these great suggestions, everyone!

Lily CD Re, I saw you posted about the salmon skins several months ago and I did try those for Dulcie. I have some here now, too. She does like it, but it is gone in an instant and doesn't seem to do much for her regarding teeth. 

*eta-- Maybe I am giving her too small of a piece? How large a piece would you give Lily at once?

I also tried to find buffalo ears after reading your other post, too. I couldn't get them but I found venison ears and again Dulcie loved them - they were a little better for her teeth and I will continue to use those.

*eta-- I tried cows ears, lambs ears and pig ears too and she wasn't really interested in any of those, especially the pigs ears. I had to give away a whole bag of those!

Still, her teeth do tend to get buildup which is why I was thinking maybe a little more scraping on actual bones would help her more with that issue.

MollyMuiMa, I will definitely look into some raw rib bones. I had tried the ones in the pet store which are, I think, dried. I will get a fresh raw rack and cut it into smaller pieces of a few ribs and see how that goes.

Does anyone think it is OK to still offer the turkey necks from time to time as well? LOL I still have about 12 pieces in my freezer. 

P.S. I have also provided antlers for Dulcie and she goes in spurts with those. An antler will be here for ages and she will show zero interest. Then one day, she will dig it out of her box, take it to me and gnaw away on it for quite a long time. Once she has gotten it started, she seems to have more interest in it. Obviously the split ones seem to be more appealing to her. However, the antlers just don't seem to hold the same high value for her as a bone with a little meat on it -- understandably I guess!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha! I just gave Dulcie a piece of the salmon skin I had in the cupboard (but had forgotten about for awhile) after reading this thread and boy did she enjoy it! She came over to me after eating it and was just wagging her tail and licking her chops -- she practically said MMMMMMMMYUMMMM! Don't forget about that salmon anymore Mom!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty I give Lily about a three by four inch piece, but I really think it is the buffalo ears that have done the most to clear her teeth.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just bought the buffalo ears and Buck LOVES them. I'm such an advocate for the chicken necks. Buying another case today! I devised a sanitary method for feeding them, involving a bath mat, a white towel and a tray. I have given him a few meaty bones, but they have been messy and I was afraid the whole time that he would break a tooth.


----------

